# Caribbean Yellow-Nose Shrimp



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

*Xiphocaris elongata:*


----------



## Catastrophi (May 23, 2006)

Wow, that shrimp loooks amazing. Where'd you get it from?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Fresh water? What kind of PH and temp do you keep it in?


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

Catastrophi said:


> Wow, that shrimp loooks amazing. Where'd you get it from?


I collected it south of the dam on Rio Grande de Loíza, Puerto Rico.



gabeszone said:


> Fresh water? What kind of PH and temp do you keep it in?


Yes, freshwater. pH approximately 7.4 and temperature 29 C.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice. I know the adults can be kept in fresh water. But what about the breeding stage or the larval stage? Do they need brackish or full-strength salt-water to develop?


----------

